
I Tried to Virtually Stalk Mark Zuckerberg - akras14
https://www.alexkras.com/i-tried-to-virtually-stalk-mark-zuckerberg/#
======
MrZongle2
Nitpick:

From the article: _" At the same time, I have been always fascinated by Mark
Zuckerberg – the Bill Gates of our time."_

I'm pretty sure _Bill Gates_ is the Bill Gates of our time. While trying to
improve human living conditions in Third World countries, and without
promoting Orwellian surveillance and data-mining capabilities.

